# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vermoeidheid

## kim121009

Hallo,

Ik ben de afgelopen maanden echt heel erg moe. Ik ben de afgelopen twee jaren al vaak moe geweest, maar de laatste maanden is het extreem.
Ik weet niet meer wat ik er mee aan moet. Net zoals vandaag, het is 6 uur, maar het voelt alsof het twee uur snachts is en dat ik een intensieve dag heb gehad met allerlei activiteiten. Ook als ik gewoon op tijd naar bed ga rond een uur of 10 en ik moet er om 7/8 uur uit, word ik nog moe wakker. En ik ben nog maar 20, ik eet genoeg groente (niet genoeg fruit), ik heb geen stress of problemen, wel heb ik het druk met school, werk en mijn sociale leven. Pfeiffer kan het niet zijn, heb ik ooit al eens gehad.
Zou ik naar de dokter moeten gaan of valt er wat tegen te doen?
Alvast bedankt voor de reacties! 

Groetjes Kim

----------

